

Optimizely (YC W10) launches super simple behavioral targeting for A/B testing - petekoomen
http://blog.optimizely.com/optimizely-launches-behavioral-targeted-ab-te

======
rubergly
It's a little strange that, with a name ending in 'ly', they don't have the
.ly domain name.

~~~
suhail
I think they made a good decision to go with a .com.

~~~
dsiroker
Thanks. FWIW, we do own optimize.ly but we have it set up with bitly Pro. This
makes it easy for us to do short URLs (see: <http://twitter.com/optimizely>).
Unfortunately it costs $995 per month to do the root domain redirect (see:
<http://bit.ly/pro/products>). Hard to justify the cost considering how many
delicious burritos per month this could buy.

~~~
rubergly
Sounds like a good decision for now. Although I wonder if it's smart in the
long run to be blocking out root redirect to optimize.ly, which is the URL
many users may attempt to reach, in order to have shortened URLs of that form
in tweets, where the domain name matters less since people would just be
clicking a link. I really like the concept of the name showing up instead of
bit.ly in retweets, but then that might lead people who hear about Optimizely
on twitter to be even more confused if they try to go to optimize.ly. I wasn't
aware of this kind of setup with bit.ly; is this a common issue since the pro
price point is so high?

